# How do you get the Tyler Durden mentality of IDGAF?



## prettyboy.elyas (Apr 5, 2021)

From my past childhood traumas, from sexual abuse to extreme violence, I have faced many mental disturbances such as social anxiety, depression and the fear of judgement. You may answer by stating the known fact among this community, that looks only matter, but the thing is, I have looks, I've been complimented by random women, constantly getting IOI's by every woman in every room I walk into. That being said, my social anxiety has affected my ability to maintain social interactions, which is why I have a low amount of friends. Once I am comfortable, I gain the ability to easily interact with those around me. Through numerous experiments with all sorts of drugs from Benzodiazepines to Adderall I have experienced these ability on a high-tended level and I make tons of friends. Tyler Durden's IDGAF mentality has always attracted me to this character. I want be able to transform my self into this character. help me. 

How do I gain this ability without drugs? and how do you get the Tyler Durden mentality of IDGAF?


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 5, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> sexual abuse


MIRIN CHAD


----------



## R@m@ (Apr 5, 2021)

Ego death


----------



## Deleted member 13325 (Apr 5, 2021)

Phenibut


----------



## prettyboy.elyas (Apr 5, 2021)

vinnychase69 said:


> Phenibut


This product is unavailable in Australia, cause I live in an authoritarian nanny state


----------



## Darmstadtium (Apr 5, 2021)

Such kind of personality shifts I've heard about when on trenbolone but you probably shouldn't try that

"Fake it till you make it" is the only way to go.


----------



## AlphaDude (Apr 5, 2021)

vinnychase69 said:


> Phenibut


Phenibut + alcohol makes you a social GOD


----------



## Darmstadtium (Apr 5, 2021)

AlphaDude said:


> Phenibut + alcohol makes you a social GOD


here's the thing, people want to be self sufficient. I wouldn't want to rely on a drug to make me feel ok knowing that I'm nothing without it


----------



## IdiAmin (Apr 5, 2021)

Being low inhib is about getting that inner confidence and pushing yourself everyday so you won't fear anything, read "Will" by G. Gordon Liddy, he wrote about how he defeated his fear and became so low inhib he frightened even the guys behind the Watergate


----------



## Deleted member 13325 (Apr 5, 2021)

AlphaDude said:


> Phenibut + alcohol makes you a social GOD


No don't drink alcohol on it, that defeats the whole point of using phenibut.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 5, 2021)

shrink amygdala and testosterone


----------



## prettyboy.elyas (Apr 5, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> shrink amygdala and testosterone


how?


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Apr 5, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> From my past childhood traumas, from sexual abuse to extreme violence, I have faced many mental disturbances such as social anxiety, depression and the fear of judgement.


It's already over for you. Those memories are used as content to predict peoples actions which you will use to make decisions on which actions you will perform. You are already an abused dog who will be paranoid and scared of being hurt by others. How can you change this? Well, you can't really, unless you wipe your memory completely and start over. The abused dog mentality completely affects your interaction with others, and this ends up manifesting in your movements and actions, in your thoughts, and even in your opinion of yourself. Any attempt to change this will seem forced, unnatural, hard, and will take focus and effort, though what is most brutal is those movements and thoughts that have grown natural to you will constantly sprout up and jarr with your attempt at being confident and nonchalant, and people will be able to tell. Welcome to the cruel cruel world, where your success is predetermined from birth and your initial environment.


----------



## prettyboy.elyas (Apr 5, 2021)

AlphaDude said:


> Phenibut + alcohol makes you a social GOD


This product is unavailable in Australia, cause I live in an authoritarian nanny state. Plus I said, "How do I gain this ability without drugs?"


----------



## Julian (Apr 5, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> This product is unavailable in Australia, cause I live in an authoritarian nanny state. Plus I said, "How do I gain this ability without drugs?"



have small successes and use these to build up confidence


----------



## prettyboy.elyas (Apr 5, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> It's already over for you. Those memories are used as content to predict peoples actions which you will use to make decisions on which actions you will perform. You are already an abused dog who will be paranoid and scared of being hurt by others. How can you change this? Well, you can't really, unless you wipe your memory completely and start over. The abused dog mentality completely affects your interaction with others, and this ends up manifesting in your movements and actions, in your thoughts, and even in your opinion of yourself. Any attempt to change this will seem forced, unnatural, hard, and will take focus and effort, though what is most brutal is those movements and thoughts that have grown natural to you will constantly sprout up and jarr with your attempt at being confident and nonchalant, and people will be able to tell. Welcome to the cruel cruel world, where your success is predetermined from birth and your initial environment.


How can you say that, and have the name, "beauty is everything".


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 5, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> how?


meditation and shrooms + injecting


----------



## lepo2317 (Apr 5, 2021)

You have to look good. If you are ugly or average and you will act like that dude, you will be laugh at. I know jester who tried that attitude and he ended bad. He is literally making up every aspect of his life so it's exactly how he wants it to be, but he is still miserable as fuck. There are times when he realize that he is fucked up and he feels bad. I bet he will off himself soon, no doubt.


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Apr 5, 2021)

Idk what you're talking about, but just stop caring thats all


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Apr 5, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> How can you say that, and have the name, "beauty is everything".


I just did. You are probably misinterpreting my name if you think there is a contradiction between the two.


----------



## prettyboy.elyas (Apr 5, 2021)

lepo2317 said:


> You have to look good. If you are ugly or average and you will act like that dude, you will be laugh at. I know jester who tried that attitude and he ended bad. He is literally making up every aspect of his life so it's exactly how he wants it to be, but he is still miserable as fuck. There are times when he realize that he is fucked up and he feels bad. I bet he will off himself soon, no doubt.


I'm attractive to a high extent. I'm an IMG model


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Apr 5, 2021)

Big Boss/ Venom Snake like hypnotherapy


----------



## Momstouch (Apr 5, 2021)

Kill someone it will change your life


----------



## TakaTeo (Apr 5, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> From my past childhood traumas, from sexual abuse to extreme violence, I have faced many mental disturbances such as social anxiety, depression and the fear of judgement. You may answer by stating the known fact among this community, that looks only matter, but the thing is, I have looks, I've been complimented by random women, constantly getting IOI's by every woman in every room I walk into. That being said, my social anxiety has affected my ability to maintain social interactions, which is why I have a low amount of friends. Once I am comfortable, I gain the ability to easily interact with those around me. Through numerous experiments with all sorts of drugs from Benzodiazepines to Adderall I have experienced these ability on a high-tended level and I make tons of friends. Tyler Durden's IDGAF mentality has always attracted me to this character. I want be able to transform my self into this character. help me.
> 
> How do I gain this ability without drugs? and how do you get the Tyler Durden mentality of IDGAF?


after i tried to kill myself as a result of drug-induced psychosis and mental illness i found i no longer gave a fuck. the thought of "well i was literally going to kms why is this even an issue what does it compare" is continuous and effective.


----------



## AlphaDude (Apr 6, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> This product is unavailable in Australia, cause I live in an authoritarian nanny state. Plus I said, "How do I gain this ability without drugs?"


You don't. Either you pay money for surgeries to help you with self-confidence or you inject yourself with high doses of Test. Or even do higher doses of LSD to "fix" your brain. Either way, you can't magically change overnight without drugs or anything. Meditation and Youtube charisma gurus won't help.


----------



## prettyboy.elyas (Apr 6, 2021)

AlphaDude said:


> You don't. Either you pay money for surgeries to help you with self-confidence or you inject yourself with high doses of Test. Or even do higher doses of LSD to "fix" your brain. Either way, you can't magically change overnight without drugs or anything. Meditation and Youtube charisma gurus won't help.


Lol i'm not saying over night, plus I don't need surgeries for my confidence, because i'm not insecure about looks at all. i'm insecure about how I act.


----------



## gaymidget (Apr 6, 2021)

Most guys dont know what they are talking about. Here is the absolute list of things you have to do to become like him. Its based on my high IQ and autistic research.

1. Be confident. Confident stems from competence. It doesn't matter which regard. It could be good looks, it could be money, it could be a creative endeavor like music, YouTube etc. Be successful in something, be somebody. 

2. ADHD. People with ADHD have more sexual partners omn average because they are more impulsive and low inhibit. The prefrontal cortex is the area which regulates impulsive decisions and behavior. Its a mixed bag but if you are on the other end of the spectrum, doing things to worse your prefrontal cortex can be beneficial. For example, abusing stimulants, drinking a lot of coffee, drinking alcohol, masturbating a lot. 

3. Philosophy, especially Neitzsche, which the movie is solely based on. Realizing that life and our system is a screwed game, people are dumb and life is to precious to be a average boring cuck is gonna help you differentiate from the masses. Watch some videos on Nietzsche, than buy his books. Change your life. 

4. Take Steroids. Steroids do partly the same which I explained in point 2. They make you more impulsive etc. by down regulating dopamine receptors in certain areas, especially 19-nors like Trenbolone. Steroids are a great way to get through a tough period of time in your life. When doctors are ok to prescribe SSRis, why cant men take steroids to help them fight their depression? If you got questions how to exactly do it in a healthy way, feel free to ask me.

5. Do sports as much as you can, especially martial arts. Lift weights, go running, learn how to protect yourself. Get in touch with your inner masculinity.

6. Create your own values and beliefs, adhere to it and be unfazed by other peoples opinion. This is based on point 3. but thats exactly what makes you independent from society. Society enforces some retarded rules because they want you to keep the system going. Capitalism benefits the few on top, its nothing different than monarchy. People on top stay on stop and people who are born into these families have 1000x more privileges than u. U can be smarter, work harder etc. but they will still have more money, fame, power and sex than you. Class awareness is very important to design your life. Thats what Tyler Durden was about. He realized that playing the game of system will benefit only the rich while you are distracted by commodity fetishism.


----------



## Deleted member 7029 (Apr 7, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> I'm attractive to a high extent. I'm an IMG model


pics or dn happen


----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 7, 2021)

have bipolar disorder


----------



## ezio6 (Apr 7, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> From my past childhood traumas, from sexual abuse to extreme violence, I have faced many mental disturbances such as social anxiety, depression and the fear of judgement. You may answer by stating the known fact among this community, that looks only matter, but the thing is, I have looks, I've been complimented by random women, constantly getting IOI's by every woman in every room I walk into. That being said, my social anxiety has affected my ability to maintain social interactions, which is why I have a low amount of friends. Once I am comfortable, I gain the ability to easily interact with those around me. Through numerous experiments with all sorts of drugs from Benzodiazepines to Adderall I have experienced these ability on a high-tended level and I make tons of friends. Tyler Durden's IDGAF mentality has always attracted me to this character. I want be able to transform my self into this character. help me.
> 
> How do I gain this ability without drugs? and how do you get the Tyler Durden mentality of IDGAF?


drugs


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Apr 7, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> From my past childhood traumas, from sexual abuse to extreme violence, I have faced many mental disturbances such as social anxiety, depression and the fear of judgement. You may answer by stating the known fact among this community, that looks only matter, but the thing is, I have looks, I've been complimented by random women, constantly getting IOI's by every woman in every room I walk into. That being said, my social anxiety has affected my ability to maintain social interactions, which is why I have a low amount of friends. Once I am comfortable, I gain the ability to easily interact with those around me. Through numerous experiments with all sorts of drugs from Benzodiazepines to Adderall I have experienced these ability on a high-tended level and I make tons of friends. Tyler Durden's IDGAF mentality has always attracted me to this character. I want be able to transform my self into this character. help me.
> 
> How do I gain this ability without drugs? and how do you get the Tyler Durden mentality of IDGAF?


tbh it's really about doing it. There's really no other magical solution. You just gotta adopt it. That's the easy part.

The hard part is sticking to it when the pressure is on.

The only real way to fix this is to constantly put yourself in these situations.

I wish there was a magical pill I could give you that can cure you of this, but since there isn't, this really is the only solution.


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Apr 7, 2021)

he does give a fuck tho, he just put all his fucks in one basket, and was able to let stuff that doesn't relly matter go without thinking twice.


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 7, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> This product is unavailable in Australia, cause I live in an authoritarian nanny state


i know the feel 
fucking everything that isn't working and going to the beach is illegal here


----------



## BUY$DRUGS (Apr 7, 2021)

dose acid but u also need confidence so dose acid with cocaine and molly for the high flying i can do and say anything feel


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 8, 2021)

R@m@ said:


> Ego death


Tbhtbh mirin high level thought


----------



## warpsociety (Apr 8, 2021)

Phenibut coke roids and choice of psychedelic drug

or simply will it to be and enact it


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Chadimir_Slootin' (Apr 8, 2021)

Test, martial arts, drugs


----------



## Lihito (Apr 8, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> From my past childhood traumas, from sexual abuse to extreme violence, I have faced many mental disturbances such as social anxiety, depression and the fear of judgement. You may answer by stating the known fact among this community, that looks only matter, but the thing is, I have looks, I've been complimented by random women, constantly getting IOI's by every woman in every room I walk into. That being said, my social anxiety has affected my ability to maintain social interactions, which is why I have a low amount of friends. Once I am comfortable, I gain the ability to easily interact with those around me. Through numerous experiments with all sorts of drugs from Benzodiazepines to Adderall I have experienced these ability on a high-tended level and I make tons of friends. Tyler Durden's IDGAF mentality has always attracted me to this character. I want be able to transform my self into this character. help me.
> 
> How do I gain this ability without drugs? and how do you get the Tyler Durden mentality of IDGAF?


Since im ENFPmaxxed i just autisticaly walk into The room and start talking about Random shit. Throw in some NT jokes and watch as some mirin you Will some think you weird. Its a double edge but Works for me


----------



## Muneeb (Apr 8, 2021)

You just have to get comfortable being uncomfortable whenever you're scared of saying something to someone or doing something make yourself do it that's all it is before I started doing these things I couldn't even pick up the phone and call someone if I had to do something but know I can say anything to anyone and not feel any type of way it's 100 percent in your countrol


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 8, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> From my past childhood traumas, from sexual abuse to extreme violence, I have faced many mental disturbances such as social anxiety, depression and the fear of judgement. You may answer by stating the known fact among this community, that looks only matter, but the thing is, I have looks, I've been complimented by random women, constantly getting IOI's by every woman in every room I walk into. That being said, my social anxiety has affected my ability to maintain social interactions, which is why I have a low amount of friends. Once I am comfortable, I gain the ability to easily interact with those around me. Through numerous experiments with all sorts of drugs from Benzodiazepines to Adderall I have experienced these ability on a high-tended level and I make tons of friends. Tyler Durden's IDGAF mentality has always attracted me to this character. I want be able to transform my self into this character. help me.
> 
> How do I gain this ability without drugs? and how do you get the Tyler Durden mentality of IDGAF?


Either you have it or you don’t 

you need ego like @juliencentral then you Will get respect irl


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Apr 8, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> It's already over for you. Those memories are used as content to predict peoples actions which you will use to make decisions on which actions you will perform. You are already an abused dog who will be paranoid and scared of being hurt by others. How can you change this? Well, you can't really, unless you wipe your memory completely and start over. The abused dog mentality completely affects your interaction with others, and this ends up manifesting in your movements and actions, in your thoughts, and even in your opinion of yourself. Any attempt to change this will seem forced, unnatural, hard, and will take focus and effort, though what is most brutal is those movements and thoughts that have grown natural to you will constantly sprout up and jarr with your attempt at being confident and nonchalant, and people will be able to tell. Welcome to the cruel cruel world, where your success is predetermined from birth and your initial environment.


wise toughts

[ISPOILER]for a greycel[/ISPOILER]


----------



## thor (Apr 8, 2021)

Cold showers and exhibitionism


----------



## Stingray (Apr 8, 2021)

Surround yourself with people who have this attitude. You will find yourself becoming like them


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 8, 2021)

You can't
Some people are just better at hiding that they care


----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 8, 2021)

Play contact sports and get cte it will make you more aggressive and low inhib


----------



## intovoid (Apr 8, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> From my past childhood traumas, from sexual abuse to extreme violence, I have faced many mental disturbances such as social anxiety, depression and the fear of judgement. You may answer by stating the known fact among this community, that looks only matter, but the thing is, I have looks, I've been complimented by random women, constantly getting IOI's by every woman in every room I walk into. That being said, my social anxiety has affected my ability to maintain social interactions, which is why I have a low amount of friends. Once I am comfortable, I gain the ability to easily interact with those around me. Through numerous experiments with all sorts of drugs from Benzodiazepines to Adderall I have experienced these ability on a high-tended level and I make tons of friends. Tyler Durden's IDGAF mentality has always attracted me to this character. I want be able to transform my self into this character. help me.
> 
> How do I gain this ability without drugs? and how do you get the Tyler Durden mentality of IDGAF?


1. Develop Dissociative Identity Disorder 
2. ???
3. Profit


----------



## weallburninhell (Apr 11, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> From my past childhood traumas, from sexual abuse to extreme violence, I have faced many mental disturbances such as social anxiety, depression and the fear of judgement. You may answer by stating the known fact among this community, that looks only matter, but the thing is, I have looks, I've been complimented by random women, constantly getting IOI's by every woman in every room I walk into. That being said, my social anxiety has affected my ability to maintain social interactions, which is why I have a low amount of friends. Once I am comfortable, I gain the ability to easily interact with those around me. Through numerous experiments with all sorts of drugs from Benzodiazepines to Adderall I have experienced these ability on a high-tended level and I make tons of friends. Tyler Durden's IDGAF mentality has always attracted me to this character. I want be able to transform my self into this character. help me.
> 
> How do I gain this ability without drugs? and how do you get the Tyler Durden mentality of IDGAF?


Don't watch and fallow self improvement cult, and go ldar if you have nothing to do


----------



## newperson (Apr 11, 2021)

fake it till you make it


----------



## Lihito (Apr 15, 2021)

newperson said:


> fake it till you make it


Psychotendencies.

dont practice that shit

just get frustrated


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Apr 15, 2021)

Be tall
Take test
Workout
Do martial arts
Carry a firearm everywhere


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 15, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> how do you get the Tyler Durden mentality of IDGAF?


get into nihilism tbh


----------



## Leviathin (Apr 15, 2021)

Throw yourself into the deep end by doing something bold. Even if it didn't go as planned you'll realize that the consequences were less than you originally feared. Then repeat.


----------



## Leviathin (Apr 15, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> From my past childhood traumas, from sexual abuse to extreme violence, I have faced many mental disturbances such as social anxiety, depression and the fear of judgement. You may answer by stating the known fact among this community, that looks only matter, but the thing is, I have looks, I've been complimented by random women, constantly getting IOI's by every woman in every room I walk into. That being said, my social anxiety has affected my ability to maintain social interactions, which is why I have a low amount of friends. Once I am comfortable, I gain the ability to easily interact with those around me. Through numerous experiments with all sorts of drugs from Benzodiazepines to Adderall I have experienced these ability on a high-tended level and I make tons of friends. Tyler Durden's IDGAF mentality has always attracted me to this character. I want be able to transform my self into this character. help me.
> 
> How do I gain this ability without drugs? and how do you get the Tyler Durden mentality of IDGAF?


----------



## one job away (Apr 23, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> I'm attractive to a high extent. I'm an IMG model


I really wanna see you face now tbh.

besides that how old are you ?


----------



## prettyboy.elyas (Apr 23, 2021)

one job away said:


> I really wanna see you face now tbh.
> 
> besides that how old are you ?


I'm 18 lol.


----------



## one job away (Apr 23, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> I'm 18 lol.


well good for you. it's not too late to change your brain with 18. MDMA helped me a lot. used to be very shy. now everyone admires my attitude. not in an asshole way. worked for me. as others said force ourself every day a bit more. you will be someone you admire within 6 months or at most a year. but honestly I think you are larping. chad has an easy life. no matter what he does he gets approval. being anxious as chad is pretty unlikely


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Apr 23, 2021)

prettyboy.elyas said:


> From my past childhood traumas, from sexual abuse to extreme violence, I have faced many mental disturbances such as social anxiety, depression and the fear of judgement. You may answer by stating the known fact among this community, that looks only matter, but the thing is, I have looks, I've been complimented by random women, constantly getting IOI's by every woman in every room I walk into. That being said, my social anxiety has affected my ability to maintain social interactions, which is why I have a low amount of friends. Once I am comfortable, I gain the ability to easily interact with those around me. Through numerous experiments with all sorts of drugs from Benzodiazepines to Adderall I have experienced these ability on a high-tended level and I make tons of friends. Tyler Durden's IDGAF mentality has always attracted me to this character. I want be able to transform my self into this character. help me.
> 
> How do I gain this ability without drugs? and how do you get the Tyler Durden mentality of IDGAF?


Do you have homosexual tendencies please answer honestly


----------



## Soalian (Apr 23, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Be tall
> Take test
> Workout
> Do martial arts
> Carry a firearm everywhere


I'm not in USA, please help me with number 5 here lol


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 23, 2021)

Affirmations


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Apr 23, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Do you have homosexual tendencies please answer honestly


I asked because you said you have been abused btw


----------



## Deleted member 5521 (Apr 23, 2021)

My theory is you cant just get it by changing your mentality. You need some life altering event that FORCES you to change or you wont. For example if youre high inhib in a high income neighborhood you will rarely need to be aggresive, but if youre suddenly dropped in a slum you have no choice but to adapt into an IDGAF lifestyle or you will not survive


----------



## prettyboy.elyas (Apr 26, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Do you have homosexual tendencies please answer honestly


I would say i'm around 70% straight exclusively attracted to those who posses high amounts of melanin.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Apr 26, 2021)

So homosexuality is about being abused


prettyboy.elyas said:


> I would say i'm around 70% straight exclusively attracted to those who posses high amounts of melanin.


----------



## 6’2 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 26, 2021)

big dick


----------

